# Universal gauge pillars



## WMPthree (Apr 27, 2012)

Long story short, I want to get a boost gauge and possibly one or two other ones. Has anyone found a universal pillar that fits up nicely with their Cruze? A little modification is no problem, I just want to get it as close as possible pre modification. All help is appreciated . . . Thanks!


----------



## XtremeAaron (Jan 22, 2012)

Hopefully it won't be long before the aftermarket scene gets on this for us. 

To answer your question, I don't. 

Sent from my DROID RAZR MAXX.


----------



## ChuzCruze (Feb 9, 2012)

Hmmmm...Isn't there an airbag in the windshield column/pillar? I don't think it would be a wise place for your gauges.


----------



## bubby2411 (Sep 3, 2011)

The air bag doesn't deploy on the column its over the driver side door is where it deploys so it would be safe to put it there.


----------



## kylevh21 (Mar 3, 2012)

My friend has a evo x with gauges that has side airbags and it's perfectly safe to have gauges there 

Also if ur looking for some great work on pilar gauges hit him up on his website 
ami-customs.com


----------



## EcoCruzer (Mar 4, 2011)

bubby2411 said:


> The air bag doesn't deploy on the column its over the driver side door is where it deploys so it would be safe to put it there.


The air bag IS in the pillar and would likely deploy from the front to the rear, along the window.


----------



## WMPthree (Apr 27, 2012)

kylevh21 said:


> My friend has a evo x with gauges that has side airbags and it's perfectly safe to have gauges there
> 
> Also if ur looking for some great work on pilar gauges hit him up on his website
> ami-customs.com


Will he be able to customize a pillar for me?


----------



## bubby2411 (Sep 3, 2011)

on all of the crash tests videos they dont show it deploying at the pillar it is at the side above the driver window. i have already looked into this project and it would be safe to put one there.


----------



## gregh2000 (Oct 13, 2011)

There is an airbag inside that pillar. It would probably pop the cover towards the windshield and the airbag covers the side window. It could launch a gauge into your face though might not be the best idea. Those things go off with some force. If the gauge was loose from the cover it could launch the gauge out of the pillar trim and the trim would stay on its tether. Could cause you a headache in an accident.


----------



## XtremeAaron (Jan 22, 2012)

Just disable the pillar airbag. Years ago there weren't even seatbelts, so what's the harm.


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

gregh2000 said:


> There is an airbag inside that pillar. It would probably pop the cover towards the windshield and the airbag covers the side window. It could launch a gauge into your face though might not be the best idea. Those things go off with some force. If the gauge was loose from the cover it could launch the gauge out of the pillar trim and the trim would stay on its tether. Could cause you a headache in an accident.


No it wouldn't. There's a very strong pair of cords toward the top that keep the pillar attached when the airbag deploys. Remove your pillar and you'll see what I mean.



XtremeAaron said:


> Just disable the pillar airbag. Years ago there weren't even seatbelts, so what's the harm.


The challenge is disabling the air bag without setting off an air bag light on your dash.

Sent from my Bulletproof_Doubleshot using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------



## gregh2000 (Oct 13, 2011)

Yeah I know the cord would keep the pillar itself from shooting off but if you had a gauge in there the airbag could pop it out and launch it. The pillar would stay attached but it could be dangerous if a poorly mounted gauge popped out and flew. There isn't really a way to test it to be sure if your mounting would work with the force of the airbag. I am picturing the gauge mounting being cutting holes in the pillar and mounting gauges unless there is a better way. I just know I would never put anything there in my car rather safe than sorry.


----------

